# Meetings > Meeting μηνός >  Meeting Νοτίων και πέριξ - v2015q2

## Convict

Σαν να έχουμε καιρό να τα πούμε από κοντά...

Ακούω μέρα ώρα τοποθεσία και συμμετοχές....

----------


## nikolas_350

Μπράβο βρε Γιώργο. Μια φορά τον χρόνο να μας ξεκουνάς λιγάκι.

Φέτος πίτα δεν κόψαμε, γύρο πίτα δεν φάγαμε, ένα καφέ και 2 μπύρες να μην πιούμε μαζί; 
Μέσα όπου και όποτε, αρκεί να μην είναι οπε.

----------


## tsatasos

Μέσα κ εγω.
Μπορώ καθημερινές μετά τις 9 το βράδυ, Σάββατο μετά τις 3 Κ Κυριακή όλη μέρα!

----------


## akakios

> Μέσα κ εγω.
> Μπορώ καθημερινές μετά τις 9 το βράδυ, Σάββατο μετά τις 3 Κ Κυριακή όλη μέρα!


χααχχαχαχα ακριβως το ιδιο ωραριο και για μενα....  ::  

Υ.Γ κερναω πιτογυρα...... αν βεβαια στα ''περιξ'' περιλαμβανονται και τα δυτικα προαστια...  :Confused:

----------


## Convict

> χααχχαχαχα ακριβως το ιδιο ωραριο και για μενα....  
> 
> Υ.Γ κερναω πιτογυρα...... αν βεβαια στα ''περιξ'' περιλαμβανονται και τα δυτικα προαστια...


Έλα,σταμάτα την γκρίνια...
1η , 2α , 5η , Πέτρου Ράλλη τσουπ έφτασες...  ::

----------


## akakios

Κανονίστε το μεσα στη βδομάδα γιατι θα ειμαι εκτός Αθηνών το Σ/Κ. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## mikemtb

> Μέσα κ εγω.
> Μπορώ καθημερινές μετά τις 8 το βράδυ, Σάββατο μετά τις 3 Κ Κυριακή όλη μέρα!


Μια απο τα ιδια

----------


## Juan

μέσα

----------


## akakios

Θα ειναι συναντηση-workshop? 

να φερω και ενα μπρικαρισμενο wrt54gs μαζι μπας και καταφερει να το αναστησει κανεις?

----------


## indian

Παίδες και εγώ μέσα είμαι.. αλλά δυστυχώς από πέμπτη έως και Κυριακή θα είμαι εκτός Αθήνας....

----------


## downlots

> Μέσα κ εγω.
> Μπορώ καθημερινές μετά τις 9 το βράδυ, Σάββατο μετά τις 3 Κ Κυριακή όλη μέρα!


Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Το ίδιο πρόγραμμα κι εγώ!

----------


## akakios

@ convict. Δεν παίρνεις προτοβουλια να γίνει το meeting στην πλατεία που είχα έρθει; Ωραια και χαλαρά ηταν εκει. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## commando

Commando+1 για 1930 την Παρασκευη 22 Μαιου και μετα πιτογυρα απο ακακιο

----------


## mikemtb

> Commando+1 για 1930 την Παρασκευη 22 Μαιου και μετα πιτογυρα απο ακακιο


Μια χαρα ακουγεται, ισως ερθω 20:00

----------


## commando

> Μια χαρα ακουγεται, ισως ερθω 20:00


Μεχρι στιγμης εχουν ειδοποιηθει acoul,gfan και πιθανον να εχουμε και αλλους μεχρι αυριο

----------


## nikolas_350

Για μέρα και ώρα το βρήκαμε. 
Θα προτείνει κανείς μέρος ή να το αφήσουμε έτσι φλου ….  ::

----------


## mikemtb

> Για μέρα και ώρα το βρήκαμε. 
> Θα προτείνει κανείς μέρος ή να το αφήσουμε έτσι φλου ….


Ηλιουπολη δεν ειχαμε βρεθει την περασμενη φορα? Καλα δεν ηταν? δε θυμαμαι ονομα καφετεριας

----------


## nikolas_350

Ισχύει δηλαδή το περσινό;
Ηλιούπολη και συγκεκριμένα την ΕΔΕΜ...Είναι δίπλα από τον ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλο μετά τα κανάρια

----------


## tsatasos

Μέσα, είδα φτιάξατε και σχετική εκδήλωση στο fb.

----------


## Convict

> Commando+1 για 1930 την Παρασκευη 22 Μαιου και μετα πιτογυρα απο ακακιο





> Ισχύει δηλαδή το περσινό;
> Ηλιούπολη και συγκεκριμένα την ΕΔΕΜ...Είναι δίπλα από τον ΑΒ Βασιλόπουλο μετά τα κανάρια



Οπότε έκλεισε για αύριο;

----------


## Juan

θα το τραβήξετε μετά τις 21:00 ;;

----------


## nikolas_350

Σίγουρα αφού 9.00 ακόμα θα έρχεται κόσμος, σύμφωνα με τα ωράρια που έχουν γράψει οι περισσότεροι.

Κατά της 8.00 με βλέπω να έρχομαι

----------


## Convict

Καλό είναι να μην αργήσουμε για να βρούμε να κάτσουμε...Νικόλα όταν φτάνεις ρίξε ένα τηλ να ξεκινήσω και γω γιατί δεν βλέπω να είναι κανένας αν πάω κατά της 19:30.

----------


## nikolas_350

Θα είναι σε συ ο commando αλλά χωρίς τα πιτόγυρα του Ακακιου.  ::   :: 



> Commando+1 για 1930 την Παρασκευη 22 Μαιου και μετα πιτογυρα απο ακακιο

----------


## Convict

Με σειρά προσέλευσης : Moi, tsatasos, Nikolas_350, Acoul, Commando με το χίλια , mikemtb, gfan, Verdera,
Κλασικά ακολούθησε σουβλακοκατάσταση.
Μια στο τόσο χρειάζεται.
Βουρ για το επόμενο...

----------


## mikemtb

τελικα ποτέ δεν ειναι αργα για να μαθεις κατι χρησιμο. 
Χτες ενα καλο παιδι μου σφυριξε την εντολη /export στο μπρικι. Μου φανηκε χρησιμη και την καταχωρισα στο σκληρο  
θα μου πεις, οταν εχεις ξεκινησει απο το rb133 να ασχολεισαι, Τωωωρα σουρθε?   ντροπη κ αισχος μιχαλακη

----------


## nikolas_350

Όλοι κάτι μάθαμε.
Πολύ ενδιαφέρον για μένα είχαν οι πληροφορίες για το ac την mt & ubnt.

----------


## Convict

Και που είσαι ακόμα....Έχουμε δρόμο ακόμα...Αν και όπως σου είπα τα ubnt παίζουνε καλύτερα. Να , την είπα την αμαρτία μου...

----------


## senius

> Με σειρά προσέλευσης : Moi, tsatasos, Nikolas_350, Acoul, Commando με το χίλια , mikemtb, gfan, Verdera,
> Κλασικά ακολούθησε σουβλακοκατάσταση.
> Μια στο τόσο χρειάζεται.
> Βουρ για το επόμενο...


παρων

----------

